# Driving on Thanksgiving day



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

This is a question for drivers who have been driving for over a year. Is Thanksgiving day a good day for finding lots of pax's? My family gets together on Saturday, so I won't be doing anything on Thursday. So will it be worth my while to go out driving on Thanksgiving day?


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

If you have nothing better to do, why not? I started just after Tday last year, so a few days ago I decided to do a search on the forum to find other threads about what Thanksgiving is like...

From what I can gather, Thanksgiving Day itself isnt that busy cause people are busy eating and sleeping and its a spend the day at home with family kind of day. Thanksgiving Eve is the busiest, esp if you do airport rides, in some areas people said they are as busy as NYE cause of all the travelers... then it gets really busy again the Sat/Sun after Tday.

But yeah, do a search, lots of info of people talking about how their Tday went.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I went on line last year while picking up some things for momma around noon. Ma was pissed but I made 30 bucks in an hour and a half. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

here in Raleigh holidays tend to be fairly slow, mostly family gatherings so it's hit or miss. 3 years and I've never had a great thanksgiving or Christmas and you would think the pricks would tip but they don't.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> here in Raleigh holidays tend to be fairly slow, mostly family gatherings so it's hit or miss. 3 years and I've never had a great thanksgiving or Christmas and you would think the pricks would tip but they don't.


Never had a Dickey tip...

Butt...the person possessing said Dickey...

Still only occasionally tips...

Even tho...last night tips were better....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You can make allright money Thanksgiving afternoon as there is little competition out there. You might have to be willing to chase a little further than normal, but you can stay busy.

Thanksgiving evening is funny. Sometimes people do go out to bars in the evening. so it is pretty good. Sometimes, they stay home.

This applies in the Capital of Your Nation. I can not comment on the Rochester, New York area.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

JBinPenfield said:


> This is a question for drivers who have been driving for over a year. Is Thanksgiving day a good day for finding lots of pax's? My family gets together on Saturday, so I won't be doing anything on Thursday. So will it be worth my while to go out driving on Thanksgiving day?


I used to live in your area (along Browncroft, specifically). Before I did rideshare, I used to go Black Friday shopping. With all those bus-riding cretins going holiday shopping, you may have luck picking up those riders who have much bags in tow and don't want to take the bus.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I used to live in your area (along Browncroft, specifically). Before I did rideshare, I used to go Black Friday shopping. With all those bus-riding cretins going holiday shopping, you may have luck picking up those riders who have much bags in tow and don't want to take the bus.


I just assumed that Black Friday would be huge. But Cndragon skipped over it and said that Sat/Sun are the busy days after Tday. What about black Friday?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Holidays are normally good business. People have places to go. Many of them don't want to drive. Go for it.


----------



## wareagle30 (Apr 11, 2016)

I do pretty well parking around malls nov-dec after dropping off a ride if another dont pop right up


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

JBinPenfield said:


> I just assumed that Black Friday would be huge. But Cndragon skipped over it and said that Sat/Sun are the busy days after Tday. What about black Friday?


Don't quote me lol! Like I said, I started right after TDay so the info I have is just stuff I found by searching. It's not all inclusive...I didn't mention black Friday cause I don't know.

However, if I do drive black Friday I will stay as deep in the burbs/residential areas and as far away from shopping areas as possible. I flat out refuse to haul someone with all thier black Friday shopping stuff.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I was driving a taxi last Thanksgiving. It got real busy in the afternoon; morning not so much.

Drivers take off that day too.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

The day before Thanksgiving you may find a lot of "long rides".


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanksgiving day has been lackluster in my experience... black friday can get busy but it's a whole lot of not worth it...

The days before and after will be a lot of traffic going TO the airport, but lackluster business coming from the airport. Because family tends to get off their behind to pick up family from the airport.

Thanksgiving itself usually fizzles out by 9:00 or 10:00 PM followed by nothing worth going after until early morning when people start heading for the airport.


----------



## brick656 (Jun 18, 2017)

I plan to do Thanksgiving Eve and Black Friday this year. Also plan to do New Years Eve as well.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

I feel this year could be a little better as people are being smarter and using Uber a lot more than they were this time a year ago. Those that plan on drinking at turkey day dinner will probably be calling for rides.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Pros:
fewer drivers out
Long rides as people go to relatives across town

Cons:
No commuters
Short rides to and from the store to pick stuff up (will you wait? I will just be a minute)
Wildcard on airport traffic - many travel before or after Tday, not the day of
Almost no bar runs


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

NO! Spend time with your family!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Plato said:


> NO! Spend time with your family!


what if you don't got family?


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Are you that desperate?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

htboston said:


> what if you don't got family?


If you don't have family, then drive!


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

idk about everyone else but i've always found thanksgiving to be one of the most boring holidays in general. could be because i don't like turkey but yea its just blah. it's a normal sunday but with an even bigger dinner.

give me xmas, summer bbqs, new years eve, those are all much better


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Football


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Football

Even better than that, Vikings football. This is their year.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Plato said:


> Football


that's the normal Sunday part, just with a bigger dinner


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

paulmsr said:


> idk about everyone else but i've always found thanksgiving to be one of the most boring holidays in general. could be because i don't like turkey but yea its just blah. it's a normal sunday but with an even bigger dinner.
> 
> give me xmas, summer bbqs, new years eve, those are all much better


The Rakos household...

Is having a goose....

Should be interesting...and tasty....

Rakos


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Plato said:


> Are you that desperate?


Nah, but not sure if i'm driving or not. but good way to kill time before i die. then maybe go to the bar after and flirt with some drunk females and hope i get lucky



Plato said:


> Football





corniilius said:


> Football
> 
> Even better than that, Vikings football. This is their year.


all crappy teams playing this year with the exception of the vikings but they probably gonna lose in the wild cards in the playoffs


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

htboston said:


> what if you don't got family?


stay home and enjoy the holiday with the three wise men... Jim Bean Jack Daniel and Jose Quervo


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

htboston said:


> Nah, but not sure if i'm driving or not. but good way to kill time before i die. then maybe go to the bar after and flirt with some drunk females and hope i get lucky
> 
> all crappy teams playing this year with the exception of the vikings but they probably gonna lose in the wild cards in the playoffs


Right now, Minnesota is looking good enough to get a first round bye. SKOL!


----------



## wunluv71 (Jan 5, 2017)

htboston said:


> what if you don't got family?


Have......its have.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm in Toronto and work usually 2am - 9am holidays included, it doesn't matter if it's holiday or not I usually find 3 or 4 airport runs and they're very easy with no traffic on the road


----------

